# Blower Lacking Power



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a Echo blower, model PB-230LN. I was using it today and noticed that it didn't get up to speed at full throttle. I took off the air filter cover and noticed the filter had gas/oil residue on it. Would this be the cause of the problem? Also what would cause the gas/oil residue. The filter itself was clean of debris. 

Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Make sure spark arrestor screen is not plugged up with carbon.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Will do thanks. I have had to do this before on other equipment but I don't recall this causing fuel to get on the air filter. That is why I suspected it may be something else. I also use either stihl or echo 2 cycle oil and mix in sea foam so I am surprised that I would have carbon build up problem. This stuff all costs an arm and leg.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

I checked the spark arrestor screen and it was clean. Any other ideas for why the blower will only get up to 2/3 power. TIA.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

I replaced the plug and the air filter and no improvement. The engine still runs at about half to 2/3 speed at full throttle. And when I took the air filter cover off, I again found unspent fuel at the bottom of the casing. The one thing I haven't replaced is the fuel filter. Could a dirty fuel filter cause the symptoms I am experiencing? As i noted previously, the spark arrestor screen is clean.

Other ideas for repair would also be welcome if anyone thinks it is a carb problem.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sod said:


> I replaced the plug and the air filter and no improvement. The engine still runs at about half to 2/3 speed at full throttle. And when I took the air filter cover off, I again found unspent fuel at the bottom of the casing. The one thing I haven't replaced is the fuel filter. Could a dirty fuel filter cause the symptoms I am experiencing? As i noted previously, the spark arrestor screen is clean.
> 
> Other ideas for repair would also be welcome if anyone thinks it is a carb problem.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


No, a dirty fuel filter will not cause this. It's still likely a restriction in the exhaust. You may want to remove the muffler and have a look at the exhaust ports, carbon can build up there as well and cause back pressure. Back pressure can cause fuel to build up in the air filter and air filter box. If the ports are clear, then examine the piston, rings and cylinder through the exhaust port and see if there is any damage to any of these components, which could also result in a loss of power and blow back.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks 30yearTech. I will pull the muffler and check the exhaust port today.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Right On 30 yr old tech. Sod, it sounds like to me that you're in for a jug and piston. Now here's a simple test that you can do. First remove the air filter. Start it up and see if you can notice a mist coming out of the carb, when you rev it up. If there is, this is called rooster tailing. Now rooster tailing is the gas and oil NOT being scavanged any more to the top of the cylinder, due to worn rings, piston and or cylinder walls, causing the mix to blow back through the carb. Also like tech said, remove the muffler and see if there any scores in the cylinder and or piston and rings. If that is the case, then the air filter hasn't been changed or has an air leak and you didn't catch it in time, causing dust and dirt grinding away at the parts. Echo used to be top of the line years ago. They all used to be Kioritz engine. But these days, all lawn equipment, are basically a bic lighter deal. When it don't work anymore, dispose of it. I would definately say, the price of the parts and labor, you could probably buy a new one. But of course it's up to you. All I can tell you is, have a mechanic check it out.

Hope this helps.

Ol Mac


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

30yearTech,

I wanted to let you and the board now that you were spot on with you suggestion that i check the exhaust port. The port was 75% plug with carbon. I cleaned with port with wooden tooth picks and blower works like brand new.

I must say I was surprised that the port was so plugged because as I mentioned I only use stihl and echo oil for the mixture. I was under the impression that these brands were superior for limiting carbon buildup.

One other thing I should mention is that I sometimes use 92 premium gas as this is what my car takes and I often use cents off coupons per gallon. Would using this instead of 89 gas be contributing to the carbon buiildup. If so, I will quit using the 92.

Thanks 30yearTech and the others who have offered advice to me. I am off now to wake the lazy neighbors up and let them know the "beast" is back up and running :thumbsup:

Sod


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good deal there Sod. Any 2 cycle has to be maintained in all aspects to keep them running and IMHO gas is gas. You can certainly chalk this up to experience and save a bundle by keeping your equipment away from the 50.00 per hr. small engine mechanic. I'm glad for ya.

ol Mac


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sod said:


> I must say I was surprised that the port was so plugged because as I mentioned I only use stihl and echo oil for the mixture. I was under the impression that these brands were superior for limiting carbon buildup.
> 
> One other thing I should mention is that I sometimes use 92 premium gas as this is what my car takes and I often use cents off coupons per gallon. Would using this instead of 89 gas be contributing to the carbon buiildup. If so, I will quit using the 92.
> 
> Sod


Carbon build up is normal on all 2 cycle engines regardless of oil used. There are certain conditions that can contribute to a faster build up. Too rich of a mix (more oil then recommended), too rich on carburetor adjustment (if adjustable), dirty air filter, short run times. 

Premium fuel will not have any affect on this and is fine to use in your equipment.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks 30yearTech. This is good information to know.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

sod said:


> Thanks 30yearTech. This is good information to know.


Sod
If it is bright and sunny and 30Years says it's raining, grab an umbrella. Have a good one. Geo


----------

